# Umschalten von Ethernet nach Wlan

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

wenn ich hier den Ethernet Stecker rausziehe und Wlan einschalte zeigt Wpa GUI an

das ich eine Verbindung ins WLAN habe und auch eine IP Adresse bekommen habe.

Trotzdem kann ich nicht im Wlan Surfen. Browser sagen mit das ich kein Internet habe.

Wenn ich den Router pinge via IP Adresse geht alles aber ich kann nicht surfen was mache ich falsch?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Finswimmer

Da scheint dann der Nameserver nicht richtig gesetzt zu werden.

Schau mal nach, was dann die /etc/resolv.conf sagt.

In der /etc/resolv.conf.tail kannst du auch eigene Server setzen, die immer genutzt werden.

Tobi

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Tobi,

das ist eigentlich alles nach Handbock eingestellt.

Nur bei Wlan das umschalten wenn man den Stecker vom Ethernet rauszieht geht erstmal nicht.

Ich hatte es ein paar mal ans laufen, aber wie ich das gemacht habe keine Ahnung.

Was wären den sinvolle eigene Namesserver?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## firefly

es muss nicht nur am fehlenden/falschen nameserver eintrag liegen. Es kann auch sein, dass die default route nicht passend gesetzt ist.

Wie schaut die routing tabelle aus, nachdem du von LAN zu WLAN gewechselt bist und kein zugriff ins internet geht?

```
route -n
```

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

das gibt mir die routing -n aus:

10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     2000   0        0 wlan0

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         10.0.0.1        0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

0.0.0.0         10.0.0.1        0.0.0.0         UG    2000   0        0 wlan0

In diesem FAll habe ich erst eth0 angeschlossen und konnte ins Internet.

Danach habe ich Wlan eingeschaltet und ich surfe noch weiter normal im Netzwerk.

WEnn ich einen neune Browser starte hat dieser keine Verbindung mehr.

Joerg

----------

## firefly

bekommst du für wlan eine 10.x.x.x ip-adresse? und mit LAN eine 192.168.x.x adresse?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi firefly,

ja das ist so.

Lan und Wan sind nicht ein und das selbe Geraet.

Aber das ist korrekt zumindestens, wenn ich das mit dhcpclient eth0 und dhcpclient wlan0

zuweisen lasse.

Joerg

----------

## 69719

Installiere mal sys-apps/ifplugd, damit das eth0 Interface heruntergefahren wird, wenn das Netzwerkkabel gezogen wird.

Somit wird auch die entsprechende Route entfernt.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Oder mache es dir so richtig einfach un installiere wicd. Ich kann bei meinem Laptop zwischen eth und wlan hin und herschalten, und das in 4 verschiedenen Netzen, wie ich lustig bin. wicd kümmert sich da hervoragend drum.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

also die Idee mit WICD kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden.

Habe mir gerade das Programm angeschaut und naja haut mich jetzt nicht um.

Zumal ich WLAN über WPA_Supplicant usw.. am laufen habe und ganz zufrieden bin.

Ich habe gerade mal WLAN und Ethernet in verschiedenen Reihenfolge ein und ausgeschaltet.

Irgendwann habe ich das Problem Browser kein Internet.

Da muss es doch eine simpele möglichkeit per Kommando zeile geben.

Also ich bin immer noch an eine solche Interessiert, einfach ein Befehl und die Sache sollte klar sein.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## py-ro

Ja, wurde auch schon genannt "ifplugd". Dein Problem ist die Default-Route, dein System bekommt derzeit nicht mit, das Ethernet nicht mehr verbunden ist.

Py

----------

## JoHo42

Kann ich mit ifplugd von Wlan nach Ethernet und dann wieder nach Wlan wechseln?

Kann ich damit auch von PPPO (Umts) wieder nach Wlan wechseln und zurück?

Also qasi zwischen allen Internet Anbindungen hin und her.

Jörg

----------

## py-ro

Nö, der ifplugd sorgt lediglich dafür, dass das eth-Interface bei einstecken und abziehen des Kabels rauf und runter gefahren wird.

Wenn du voll Service willst kommst an wicd, Networkmanager und Konsorten nicht vorbei.

Bye

Py

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

wicd kommt nicht in frage unterstützt ppp nicht.

Das kann doch nicht so kompliziert sein, dem Kernel zu erkläre wo er jetzt das Internet

findet.

Von Wifi nach PPP umschalten ist Problemlos von PPP nach Wifi ist ein Problem.

Das kappiert der nicht immer.

Und zwischen Ethernet und Wifi das gleiche, bin das gerade am Ausprobieren.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## 69719

Als erstes solltest du deine Netzwerkkonfiguration überprüfen, da du 2 default Routen für das Interface wlan0 gesetzt hast.

1x mit Metric 2000 und 1x ohne Metric, wozu? Dann sollten die Routen der deaktivieren Interfaces entfernt werden.

Ebenso spielt die Konfiguration des Firefox eine Rolle. In "about:config" findest du "network.http.keep-alive".

Dies solltest du deaktivieren, da er sonst versuchen würde eine Verbindung die bereits über eth0 zu google oder co. aufgebaut wurde

nochmals zu verwenden. Da eth0 aber tot ist, wird es keine Daten geben.

----------

